# سكشن كرسي الاسنان



## abuameer1970 (16 يونيو 2009)

الاخ شكري الاخوة الاعضاء 
قمت بتصنيع سكشن لكرسي الاسنان خاصتي وهو عادم للصوت , عدا عن صوت شفط الاء. ويقوم بشفط اللعاب 
لكن سؤالي كيف لي ان اعرف انه قوي 
هل هناك مقياس لمعرفة سرعة او قوة الشفط 
مثلا نجرب المقياس التالي ممكن يفيد
كم ليتر ماء يستطيع ان يسحب او يشفط بالدقيقة ؟
ارجو الافادة وشكرا


----------



## المسلم84 (17 يونيو 2009)

abuameer1970 قال:


> كم ليتر ماء يستطيع ان يسحب او يشفط بالدقيقة ؟



حسب معلوماتي يجب أن يكون مقدار الشفط للجهاز بحدود 150 لتر/دقيقة

وللمزيد من المعلومات 
إضغط هـــــنـــــا

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## abuameer1970 (17 يونيو 2009)

حسب معلوماتي يجب أن يكون مقدار الشفط للجهاز بحدود 150 لتر/دقيقة
عفوا اخ مسلم 
ممكن قصدك 1,5لتر\دقيقة


----------



## المسلم84 (17 يونيو 2009)

لا اخي الكريم 150لتر/دقيقة 
يا ريت تشوف الرابط في الاعلى

وقوته بين 500 الى 700واط


----------



## محمد مليطان (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسللام على رسول الله 
اريد ان اسال عن اماكن المداخل والمخارج لمياه كرسي الاسنان


----------



## المسلم84 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد مليطان قال:


> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسللام على رسول الله
> اريد ان اسال عن اماكن المداخل والمخارج لمياه كرسي الاسنان



عفوا لم أفهم قصدك ...؟؟


----------



## ابويمن (8 يناير 2011)

اخي ابوامير بمجرد تركيب ساعة قياس مثل المركبه باجهزة الشفط الجراحيه في طرف الشفط وعدم ترك اي فراغ لدخول الهواء سوفا تلاحظ ان المؤشر سيرتفع حتى النهايه مهما كان حجم الساعه وسيفرق بالوقت


----------



## taghlob5 (9 يناير 2011)

عزيزي في الرابط المرفق ذكر انه 
383 l/min يعني 383 ملي لتر بالثانية وللتاكيد كما ذكر الاخ العزيز ابو ايمن ممكن ربط ساعة ضغط لكن بالسالب وتربط بعد خزان الشفط بين الماتور والخزان 
ولكم التحية


----------

